# White or brown sand?



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

i am thinking of getting some white pool sand from langley bywater this week, however i have heard there is a brown sand as well. What do you guys prefer?. I have never used white sand before having always chosen black or brown so what are the por's and cons of whtie sand?

Thanks for you input, i love this site


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I have white sand in my tank.

Pros: makes the colors of the fish and plants stand out really bright.

Cons: shows every spec of dirt so you have to stay on top of cleaning the tank.

I would always choose white as I like the look it adds to the tank, and i also like that you can see exactly what needs to be cleaned out of the tank.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I've used both, some fish look better with white/light substrate, others better with dark. Many fish tends to darken to match the tone of their surroundings - I love cardinals with dark substrate, their colours are more intense. Other fish look better with lighter colours, but if your lights are too bright, their colours may look washed out.

White silica sand tends to show built up algae more, but like target said, it shows dirt easier - which I like to make it easier to vacuum up debris/detritus.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Personally I like darker colored substrates myself. I feel it's best for the fish to try to mimic their natural environments as much as possible. One reason I don't like white sand is I think it keeps the tank way too bright for alot of fish, plus the other cons previously noted. I would say maybe listing what you plan to keep in the tank may help with suggestions.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I had white sand in a 3g tank and no matter how hard I tried I couldn't keep it clean. I prefer a darker color for a more natural look.


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

thank you all for your suggestions, still undecided as to what fish i will be adding, probably community with Rainbows, Kribs, cories, maybe a Dwrf Gourami and Pleco (so far that is all i have decided on),.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Just adding a bit more on to what has been said already,with some of the stock you have chosen they will redecorate the sand to their own liking Hope you dont mind seeing patches and sand mountains here and there.Would be tough to keep plants(if your going planted) rooted as well unless you surround the areas with rocks,stones,driftwood,or other decor.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

I have white in my 30gal and it's great, as there is 6 small fish in it.
I have white in my 10gal, and it's horrible!! - but 40 - 60 little endlers make a lot of little poop, and it really is impossible to keep up and make it stay nice... it seems every other day I'm sucking tiny poops out with airline tubing for a siphon and I don't much like getting a mouthful the odd time...

ewww too much information 

Use the poop vs shade of sand equation.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

My huge preference is white, hands down. Makes fish & plant colors really pop, easy to keep clean and looking good if you just follow a few little simple maintenance routines.
You just have to like the look - if you don't, then go with dark substrate.

As food for thought, here's my 75 gal low-tech planted discustank - set up over 1.5 years ago with PFS (from Langley By-Water):
Sept2011 pictures by discuspaul - Photobucket


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Personally I love my white sand. I agree that it might be a little more maintenance if you want your substrate to look immaculate, but I think it looks great.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Franck, are those your beautiful lemon tetras?


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I have black sand in my betta 5G and I love it. I used to have white gravel and it showed all dirt and algae so I told myself no way I'm gonna go white again (neither gravel nor sand). I think white looks cool if you don't mind regular cleaning. 
I guess it depends what fish you want there and what sand will show their colour best. Final choice is yours


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> Franck, are those your beautiful lemon tetras?


Yes Ming. Check out my (last) tank journal.


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

I have white sand and I like it, but what you choose does depend on and affect your fish too.

Also, some comments have mentioned that it's much harder to keep white sand clean. This is true, but it's also a good thing. If you have darker sand and can't see any dirt because of that, it doesn't mean your tank is cleaner, it just means you can't see how dirty it is. If you really want to keep your water quality high, being able to see the waste is a good thing.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Alternatively, you can go with beige tan coloured sand which is more true to the colour of natural substrate. That's what I would have chosen instead of my current black sand. I don't think you can go wrong with white or beige sand. Oh yeah, remember that in nature, there are always detritus on top of the substrate. 

The cories and other bottom dwellers would love the sand.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

black sand


----------



## jirunta (Jun 28, 2010)

Sorry to bring up such an old thread guys, but where is everyone getting their white/black/tan pool sand? I've been searching everywhere and I have no idea Haha!:lol:


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't know where they're at now, but you could try this:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/sales-spotted-group-buy-19/group-buy-spectraquartz-3m-sand-22453/


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Or Mr. Pet

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/mr-pets-74/tahitian-moon-sand-21100/


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

I have white sand and like the look. The blue in my C. Moori's and the clown loaches look awesome. Watch out for overfeeding as you will have alot of poo which stands out, and may develope a diatom problem. Which I did. The sand started turning a light beige, not the original sparkling white, but I'm ok with it. I've cut down on feeding and the diatom problem is clearing up. (One week since last w/c and no diatom build up on glass) (I know overfeeding is more a problem for nubes like myself but just putting it out there)

Another thing to try is a power head to push the poo up to an intake.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Tip for keeping white sand looking fresh and like new:
Every 4-6 months, siphon out up to 10% to 20% of the top layer of your sand, and discard it. Replace it with new sand, and presto, it's just like the first week you put it in your tank !


----------

